# GBs 50 thru 57 - Finalized Schedule



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

Could a mod please sticky this thread, thanks.

Calls for input on the next batch of group builds have now closed and the resulting final schedule and theme descriptions are presented below. The sequence of the 8 themes was determined by a random selection, rather than by order of popularity, with the one exception being that the theme for GB 50 (Zombie Build) was placed first by popular demand.

May 1 to September 5, 2021 *GB 50 "Zombie Build"*

The theme of this Group Build is to resume and finish any aircraft model that was started and abandoned, whether in a previous GB or not. The model must be an aircraft but can be any type representing any time frame. For the benefit of those "few" who are genetically predisposed to finish what they started, and who therefore have no started-but-unfinished kits, this GB will be open to include any aircraft model that has not been started.

August 1 to December 5, 2021 *GB 51 "No Propellers"*

This Group Build will be for any aircraft kept in the air by anything other than propellers. Jets, rocket-powered aircraft, and gliders are included. This category covers any era of aviation.

November 1, 2021 to March 6, 2022 *GB 52 "WW2 Heavy Hitters"*

This Group Build will be for any aircraft in WW2 service that was designed and used primarily as a level bomber. Fighters equipped with bombs or rockets, torpedo aircraft, and dive bombers are excluded from this theme. While it is recognized that many bomber aircraft went on to serve in other roles (e.g. Ju-88 as Night Fighter, Mosquito as Fighter-Bomber, etc) this build is intended to display such aircraft in their bombing role only.

February 1 to June 5, 2022 *GB 53 "WW2 Eastern Front"*

This Group Build is for any aircraft serving on the WW2 Eastern Front between the start of Operation Barbarossa (June 22, 1941) and the German surrender in Berlin (2 May, 1945). The theatre includes operations in Northern Finland during the same time. Any aircraft type serving with any of the nations involved in that time frame are included.

May 1 to September 4, 2022 *GB 54 "Pacific Theatre 1937 to 1945"*

This Group Build is for any military aircraft of any nation involved in the Pacific Theatre of Operations between 1937 and the fall of Japan in 1945. The arena is large and can include the China/Burma/India (CBI) theatre, the Pacific and Indian Oceans, the Bering Sea, South Pacific, and SW Pacific areas. Land theatres and battles in the region (Dutch East Indies, New Guinea, Guadalcanal, Aleutian Islands, etc.) are also included.

August 1 to December 4, 2022 *GB 55 "Mediterranean Theatre"*

This Group Build is for aircraft serving in the MTO of WW2. The area includes Greece, Italy, Gibraltar North Africa, Sicily, Malta, Crete, and the Middle East.

November 1, 2022 to March 5, 2023 *GB 56 "Thunderbolts and Lightnings"*

This Group Build is for P-38s and P-47s as they served in WW2 and also in many post-war roles. For example, after WW2, P-38's went on to air-racing and civilian roles and the P-47 served with ANG units and in Latin America until the mid-50s.

February 1 to June 4, 2023 *GB 57 "WW2 Foreign Service"*

This Group Build will be for any aircraft built in one country and used by another. Examples include American Spitfires, RAF Mustangs, etc. Aircraft built under license in another country and used by the home country are not considered meeting the spirit of this GB (e.g. Canadian built Lancasters or Mosquitoes in the RAF). This GB will include aircraft carrying the markings of a capturing country provided that the capture actually occurred. No "What-ifs" will be allowed. Also, for the purposes of this GB, independent Air Forces serving under the overarching command of another country (e.g. RCAF , SAAF under RAF command) will be allowed in this GB.

*EDIT: End dates revised to land on Sundays*

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 12, 2021)

Excellent Andy, a big thank you for the effort !!! 
I am off duty until February 1, 2022 
Or until August 1, 2021 (a Me 262, maybe... )
Or not off duty for "start to finish builds"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2021)

Yep, thank you Andy.

Looks good to me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 12, 2021)

Greatly appreciated and thanks for all the work

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2021)

Excellent Andy, a big thank you for the effort !!! 
Yep, thank you Andy.
Greatly appreciated and thanks for all the work 

Thought I would just steal some lines!
Andy, you da man!

I have even learned something, I now know where the Eastern Front was!!!!!!
Not only That.......... but I have found, wait for it....................
Victor Iosifiovich Davidkov!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Later to be; Colonel General Victor Iosifovich Davidkov recipient of "Honoured Military Pilot of the USSR"! LaGG3, La-5, La-7.
Will wonders never cease?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

Gotta love that Bill!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 12, 2021)

Efforts appreciated!!!
Now - 
50 - Got to find something that has a pilot seat that I can paint now and put away.
51 - Get over my dislike for non-prop craft; find an early German one??
52 - Clear off some shelf area. These birds will have to take the room of two FWs!
53 - Beg for some guidance on just what qualifies, aircraft wise, for this one?
54 - and on - Hope I'm still skilled enought to build anything, or still here?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> Efforts appreciated!!!
> Now -
> 54 - and on - Hope I'm still skilled enought to build anything, or still here?



54? gotta agree!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> Efforts appreciated!!!
> Now -
> 50 - Got to find something that has a pilot seat that I can paint now and put away.
> 51 - Get over my dislike for non-prop craft; find an early German one??
> ...



Thanks Ralph. Typically someone starts a thread a few weeks before the start of each GB to begin discussions about what qualifies and what people plan to enter. That would be the best time to have your question about GB 53 discussed and answered.


----------



## Jock Tamson (Mar 13, 2021)

Well done, and thank you Andy for the hard work and patience👍

A great result in terms of the finalised themes for the next batch of GBs. I should be able to contribute at least one build for each of them. 

Looking forward to it 😁

Cheers Greg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 13, 2021)

Great lineup, thank you very much Andy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2021)

Awesome work Andy thanks for getting it done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2021)

Zombie....... might have to get around to finishing that old 1:24 Hurricane.

Jeff


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 16, 2021)

I think I've found the candidate for the GB50 Zombie build? Picked this up at my local hobby store; off their 'consignment' rack. $10 (US) seemed like a great deal, which I bartered down to $8. I had looked inside and saw that it was a started kit, perfect! I was assured by the HS owner that the previous kit owner is a very skilled modeler and to not worry about the work already done. Other than having to determine any UN-obvious L/R parts I thought $8, what the heck! Someone sure saved me a lot of sprue cutting and cleanup. As an extra, I have a set of masks for a CM Colondale (windscreen and and glass). Nothing seems to be missing. As you can see though the inside of the box has been compromised. Probably detailing the Colondale? Is this going to qualify; an adopted Zombie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2021)

Nifty looking kit. Natural metal finished prototype would be cool Trumpeter's 1/48 scale Messerschmitt Me 509 model by Roland Sachsenhofer | Aircraft design, Art model, Scale models

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2021)

Works for me Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 16, 2021)

What a fantastic idea!! I did follow some links that have more views to this build as well as a link to the builders 'build', but you need to be registered on razyboard.com to see more; maybe later. I was not thrilled with having to camo the model with what is depicted in the instructions. Who came up with those since it was never commissioned? Especially that red 'spirally' nose! I've only done one other bare metal kit, it turned out OK but not sure if it would be GB worthy. I see in the Sachsenhofer links that he seems to have started with a gloss black primer(?). I had used Taymia paint, X-11 (chrome silver) or XF-16 (flat aluminum). I think the XF-16 since it was less 'silvery'? However, since I have wandered off the Taymia path, using some Vallejo, I am open to any suggestion on brands for the bare metal (acrylics only though) that will be GB worthy. I'll also assume there were no 'official' markings that would be required? I see there are two 'paints' happening in the photos? Could one be a kind of bare metal matching grey (fusalage - cockpit area and wing roots)?

Trumpeter's 1/48 scale Messerschmitt Me 509 by Roland Sachsenhofer

http://www.razyboard.com/system/mor...umpeter-148-raidenjack-2086023-6200709-0.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 16, 2021)

Should have posted for reference...first metal attempt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2021)

I bought these two Vallejo sets, lots of range.









​On my P-51 I used six different silver shades and all would not show up in one shot. For the Me 503 shot above, you could black base just certain panels, leave the rest grey and that would show a difference. You can also spray the entire airframe silver and then do a lot of masking to spray multiple silver shades. Some stuff here about Vallejo
Vallejo Metal Color Review for Miniature Painters - FauxHammer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 16, 2021)

Interesting. So the use of the 'color set,' along with selective black undercoat, would depict the variations in the material used? Interesting!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2021)

Well my GB50 Zombie is going to be m second start in GB44, my Davidson F-4b from VF143.
I only had the cockpit done really, so I am picking away at it so I will be sure to finish it this time!!!!
I can alwaays throw in Merlin's Magic 1/32nd P-51 Race 22 I have a good start on is Start to Finish builds!
Vroom Vroom


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I think I've found the candidate for the GB50 Zombie build? Picked this up at my local hobby store; off their 'consignment' rack. $10 (US) seemed like a great deal, which I bartered down to $8. I had looked inside and saw that it was a started kit, perfect! I was assured by the HS owner that the previous kit owner is a very skilled modeler and to not worry about the work already done. Other than having to determine any UN-obvious L/R parts I thought $8, what the heck! Someone sure saved me a lot of sprue cutting and cleanup. As an extra, I have a set of masks for a CM Colondale (windscreen and and glass). Nothing seems to be missing. As you can see though the inside of the box has been compromised. Probably detailing the Colondale? Is this going to qualify; an adopted Zombie?
> 
> View attachment 616291
> 
> ...


Nice one, do like the bare metal finish !


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2021)

Will use GB 50 to finish my stalled ICM 1/48 He 111 build but also have a Pegasus hobbies 1/48 Spitfire Mk1 that my nephew built and painted with me before getting bored of it.
Needs repainting and i need some decals for it so will chuck that in too, as itll probably only take a day or two to finish it


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 17, 2021)

The only zombie I have is a 1/72 RS models Ki-100 low back version. It's missing the canopy as the canopy in the kit is the early high back version. Time to get googling for a canopy.

Edit: As soon as I typed this I had a light bulb moment. I have in my spares box the rear section of a Gloster Meteor canopy. I have checked and I think it will fit to the original canopy with some filing. So I am sorted for zombie killing🧟‍♂️


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 18, 2021)

Well done Andy, you can indeed hurd cats. We may start calling you thr cat whisper.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 18, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I bought these two Vallejo sets, lots of range.
> 
> View attachment 616301
> 
> ...


Got all their set plus a couple extra colors


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 18, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Got all their set plus a couple extra colors



A shame Katy is a day trip or I would have come over with my cup to borrow a squirt or two to try.


----------



## Berny5664 (Mar 18, 2021)

Great GB's program.... Very good and interesting themes... 👍🏻


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 18, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> A shame Katy is a day trip or I would have come over with my cup to borrow a squirt or two to try.


What do you think your looking for. That would be the first question. Russia, German, Finnish, American? Figure a subject and it's about a year away.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 18, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> What do you think your looking for. That would be the first question. Russia, German, Finnish, American? Figure a subject and it's about a year away.



No. I was referring to the Vallejo metallics that you have. Not models.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 22, 2021)

So point question on Heavy Hitters build. Is it a requirement that they flew in combat or can they have been built and flow such as the XB-35?


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 22, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> So point question on Heavy Hitters build. Is it a requirement that they flew in combat or can they have been built and flow such as the XB-35?


I may be wrong, but I'd say yes, it can be included. It is (and was designed as) a Heavy Hitter even if it never entered operational service.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2021)

....but it never left the ground until 1946


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 22, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> ....but it never left the ground until 1946


That is indeed true (June 25 1946)! Same issue with B-29D(B-50) 1947, B-36 (Aug 8 1946)


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 22, 2021)

I would say if it flew before the war's end in any form prototype or production then yes that's fine. If it only flew on paper no or we could end up with things like Canberra's and B45s. Or hypersonic swing wing sub orbital bombers with automatic bombsights that almost flew for the Luftwaffe.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 22, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> I would say if it flew before the war's end in any form prototype or production then yes that's fine. If it only flew on paper no or we could end up with things like Canberra's and B45s. Or hypersonic swing wing sub orbital bombers with automatic bombsights that almost flew for the Luftwaffe.


I agree, didn't do my up to date research.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2021)

Yea....I know....its a few days before we officially start quibbling but I'm waiting for stuff to dry and I'm bored. This will be my "Zombie" build.





​I bought it in the last millennium and not sure why I stopped this. Some of the innards are painted and installed. Pretty sure there was a fit issue but I just closed the fuselage halves up and the fit is greatish. Still looking for a something different scheme. Lots of sub-types for the Helldiver and there are Atlantic Schemes and the FAA got a handful

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 28, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Yea....I know....its a few days before we officially start quibbling but I'm waiting for stuff to dry and I'm bored. This will be my "Zombie" build.
> 
> View attachment 617582
> ​I bought it in the last millennium and not sure why I stopped this. Some of the innards are painted and installed. Pretty sure there was a fit issue but I just closed the fuselage halves up and the fit is greatish. Still looking for a something different scheme. Lots of sub-types for the Helldiver and there are Atlantic Schemes and the FAA got a handful


I had those rescue marking for you and set them down where I would not loose them, seems I've lost them!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Mar 30, 2021)

Well boys. I am hoping to Join GB 50 that starts May 1st.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 30, 2021)

Since everyone's entries are partially done I was wondering it we could suspend the limit of 4 entries for this group build. I have a range that goes from "Hardly Started" to Almost Finished"

Here's a list of my Zombies that are in the running:

1/72 B-17C/D Academy
1/72 Boeing 30 Marquette
1/48 Me-163 Testors
1/48 SPAD 13 Testors
1/48 Nieuport 17 Testors
1/48 Supermarine S6B Testors
1/72 De Haviland Comet Airfix
1/48 Rufe (Zero Float Plane) Tamiya
1/48 A6M2 Zero Hasagawa
1/48 Do-17Z Hobby Craft
1/48 Do-335 Monogram
1/48 Fokker D.VII Monogram
1/48 Bulldog Lindberg
1/48 B-24D Monogram
1/48 F2H-2 Banshee Testors
1/48 X5F-1 Skyrocket Minicraft
1/48 Fokker F.VII Tri-Moter Zvezda
1/48 Fokker Dr.1 Smer

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 30, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Since everyone's entries are partially done I was wondering it we could suspend the limit of 4 entries for this group build. I have a range that goes from "Hardly Started" to Almost Finished"
> 
> Here's a list of my Zombies that are in the running:
> 
> ...


Brad Pitt I presume! Apocalypse Z, or maybe the walking dead. Like I have any room and I'm in the same boat starting with two P-47's and a B-29.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 30, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Since everyone's entries are partially done I was wondering it we could suspend the limit of 4 entries for this group build. I have a range that goes from "Hardly Started" to Almost Finished"
> 
> Here's a list of my Zombies that are in the running:
> 
> ...



Talk about feeling like a piker? I don't have that many in my entire stash no less already started. In fact less than half!

I see some on the list that I would really like to see being finished. Some models I am not familiar with and some that will be a great reference, given the skills that will be applied..

I did pick up on one thing though. Up to 4 kits can be submitted per BG? I have to force myself to actually 'read' or possibly understand the rules.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2021)

Not sure I'm good with expanding beyond 4. Us judges have a hard enough time with 1 or 2.......

See what the others think.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2021)

Hmm.
Expanding beyond four could lead to a precedent for the future, maybe clogging GB's with unfinished builds.
I think we should stick with a maximum of four per GB - however, there's no harm in opening a new thread, in the general modelling section, for "zombie" builds - I have a few ( OK, _*quite*_ a few !! ) of my own that would happily go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Not sure I'm good with expanding beyond 4. Us judges have a hard enough time with 1 or 2.......
> See what the others think.



What would be the problem with Only Members Choice??????
If 10 entered 4 each yous guys would have to judge *40* entries!!!!!!!!
Wayyyyyyy beyond the call of duty!


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 30, 2021)

N4521U said:


> What would be the problem with Only Members Choice??????
> If 10 entered 4 each yous guys would have to judge *40* entries!!!!!!!!
> Wayyyyyyy beyond the call of duty!



Hmmm? I wonder if I could get away with "Hey, the other members are building 1-1/3 kits a month, so that's why I have this sack full of new kits" with the wife?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> Hmmm? I wonder if I could get away with "Hey, the other members are building 1-1/3 kits a month, so that's why I have this sack full of new kits" with the wife?



My _problem_ is my wife says "Just get it"...............
I'm the one refusing to ADD to my misery..........
I have Two I need to rid myself of!


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 30, 2021)

N4521U said:


> My _problem_ is my wife says "Just get it"...............
> I'm the one refusing to ADD to my misery..........
> I have Two I need to rid myself of!



Ummm? Kits or wives?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 31, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> Hmmm? I wonder if I could get away with "Hey, the other members are building 1-1/3 kits a month, so that's why I have this sack full of new kits" with the wife?


My wife sometimes I think knows more of what I have than I do!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2021)

N4521U said:


> What would be the problem with Only Members Choice??????
> If 10 entered 4 each yous guys would have to judge *40* entries!!!!!!!!
> Wayyyyyyy beyond the call of duty!


Great Idea Bill! With the kind of strange nature of this next build it would probably be hard to judge with some builds just barely started and others just needing to be finished up. I would be for a member's choice only for the Zombie build. Give the judges a little vacation.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2021)

It's not a problem judging them guys as they will all be judged in the finished state, not how they started. Just didn't want to see more than 4 from everyone! Haven't heard from 

 Wayne Little
and 

 Wurger
on this issue though.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)

I agree with Andy. No problemo if you want to give up the Members choice. However I would suggest limiting of the number of entries for each participant rather. As the previous GBs revealed that four models for everyone taking part is too many. The most of them has never been finished or these are abandoned. IMHO the two allowed entries should be enough. Just my three cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 31, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I agree with Andy. No problemo if you want to give up the Members choice. However I would suggest limiting of the number of entries for each participant rather. As the previous GBs revealed that four models for everyone taking part is too many. The most of them has never been finished or these are abandoned. IMHO the two allowed entries should be enough. Just my three cents.



I was suggesting Only a members choice. Only suggesting.
I could keep it to just 2 entries, no problemo!


----------



## Totalize (Apr 2, 2021)

I will toss in my 1/48 BF-109 F2 for GB50.


----------



## DBII (Apr 2, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Since everyone's entries are partially done I was wondering it we could suspend the limit of 4 entries for this group build. I have a range that goes from "Hardly Started" to Almost Finished"
> 
> Here's a list of my Zombies that are in the running:
> 
> ...


Now I don't feel so bad. I only have a B25J, P38, P63, and a basic trainer in the zombie stash.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 2, 2021)

DBII said:


> Now I don't feel so bad. I only have a B25J, P38, P63, and a basic trainer in the zombie stash.



Amateur!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 2, 2021)

DBII said:


> Now I don't feel so bad. I only have a B25J, P38, P63, and a basic trainer in the zombie stash.


Yeah what he said!


----------



## Bustedwing (Apr 8, 2021)

Great choices nice variety, a couple kind of have me cornered but not a problem. I am curious though and I realize it's a bit of a stretch but for the Zombie build would a car model with an aircraft theme qualify ? I started my Datsun Kamikaze 510 a few years back and never got back to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2021)

No. The description clearly says "aircraft model". I dont think the judges have any idea how to judge a car model. It's a slippery slope and we'd have to start allowing aircraft carriers and such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Apr 8, 2021)

I thought so but hey, gotta ask the question !


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 8, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> No. The description clearly says "aircraft model". I dont think the judges have any idea how to judge a car model. It's a slippery slope and we'd have to start allowing aircraft carriers and such.


Aircraft carrier! I think that's great Andy I'll do that! A 1/48 Nimitz class carrier on the cusp of December 7th 1941 about to launch a strike against the Japanese fleet! No one would have thought of it. A WWII F-14A Tomcat. Brilliant Andy, simply brilliant!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Apr 8, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Aircraft carrier! I think that's great Andy I'll do that! A 1/48 Nimitz class carrier on the cusp of December 7th 1941 about to launch a strike against the Japanese fleet! No one would have thought of it. A WWII F-14A Tomcat. Brilliant Andy, simply brilliant!



Ha ! That was a very cheesy movie though !


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 8, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> Ha ! That was a very cheesy movie though !


That's why I chose it.


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2021)

Question for Da Judge (s) I have a conversion started (a long time ago in a galaxy far away) of a Monogram B-17G back dating to an F using the Revell F! I've cut the nose from the F and mated it to the G and have not gotten any further. Would that be permissible to enter into the Heavy Hitters, or Zombie? I think I would prefer Heavy Hitters if I wish to go forward but am awaiting your judgement and I know you are far and impartial in you sound and kind judgement, OK a bit over the top!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2021)

Stop with the platitudes and just send the usual cash. If the fuselage is already glued together then I'd say the build is too far along for HH but it certainly works for Zombie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)

Yep .I would say it fits the Zombie GB. Regarding the Heavy Hitters one ... you didn't need to brag about.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Stop with the platitudes and just send the usual cash. If the fuselage is already glued together then I'd say the build is too far along for HH but it certainly works for Zombie.


How much and where to send. Not glued together. Each of the two haves for and aft is mated but not together!

Now look what I had to do! I had to move all these to get to this (it was the last place (the bottom of the pile) I looked)! 





Here is my progress!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2021)

Work for me then. I'd say it's OK for HH but see what 

 Wayne Little
and Terry 

 Airframes
say.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2021)

I _may....possibly, _have 1 or 2 for the Zombie GB....if I search long and hard enough....

(Takes covers behind the couch, waiting for incoming eggs, tomatoes, salads, used diapers and general hostility from the audience....)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2021)

Yep, OK by me - I'll PM an address where to send payment .........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2021)

I didn't do it! Whatever I did I didn't do it!


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)

And the interest for late payment runs...


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2021)

Wurger said:


> And the interest for late payment runs...


Better get some new Nike's


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)

I prefere my military boots.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 16, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Since everyone's entries are partially done I was wondering it we could suspend the limit of 4 entries for this group build. I have a range that goes from "Hardly Started" to Almost Finished"
> 
> Here's a list of my Zombies that are in the running:
> 
> ...


I'd love to see that Academy B-17C/D. I had built one about 20 years or so ago and lavished all my skill and attention to it. It was destroyed during a move. Not by me.


----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2021)

That one is high on the list after I get the F-102 wrapped up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (May 17, 2021)

Group build #50 Zombies. Would a kit started a few months back in the "Start to Finish" section that I haven't done much to qualify ?? Also, I notice Group Build #51 "no Propellers" doesn't mention "rotors" are helicopters acceptable ??


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2021)

Start to finish Zombies would be fine in my opinion. I leave the rotors to the Judges


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2021)

Yep, the "start to finish" one qualifies.
As for helicopters, I doubt that would qualify for the "No Props" GB, but let's see what the other judges think.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2021)

Yes to the STF Zombie. No to the chopper IMO. The "No props" theme evolved from a myriad of jet proposals and a glider theme if I recall. Helicopters was another one proposed but it didn't make the cut.

Good thing. I hate the f!cking things. Oh did I say that out loud?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 17, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes to the STF Zombie. No to the chopper IMO. The "No props" theme evolved from a myriad of jet proposals and a glider theme if I recall. Helicopters was another one proposed but it didn't make the cut.
> 
> Good thing. I hate the f!cking things. Oh did I say that out loud?


Nope I didn't hear nothing.


----------



## Bustedwing (May 17, 2021)

I kind of figured the helicopter deal was a stretch. I have a Flettner I've been meaning to build for ages. And what's the deal with hating helicopters ? My first solo flight. 1979 Bell 47G-2. CF-ONT Never finished my license though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2021)

Karl has a "thing" against helicopters too, especially the Wessex ..................


----------



## Bustedwing (May 17, 2021)

The company in the hanger I worked next to flew a Sikorsky S-58, I though that thing was cool as all get go !!


----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> The company in the hanger I worked next to flew a Sikorsky S-58, I though that thing was cool as all get go !!


That is unless your flying in the Wessex version of the S-58 like Karl and it decides to stop flying while still up in the air.


----------



## Bustedwing (May 18, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> That is unless your flying in the Wessex version of the S-58 like Karl and it decides to stop flying while still up in the air.



Ah.....the old airborne VW Van trick. Practiced auto-rotations, can't imagine having to do one for real !!!


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2021)

I don't think Karl's Wessex actually autorotated - more like plummeted !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (May 19, 2021)

Airframes said:


> I don't think Karl's Wessex actually autorotated - more like plummeted !



Wow, that is some scary stuff. I've seen a lot of wrecks, nearly all were rotor contacts. So what happened ?


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2021)

Can't remember the details, but I think it was a night exercise, with Karl and other Paras onboard, when the Wessex decided it didn't want play anymore.
I believe it ended up on it's side, but no doubt Karl can fill in the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (May 19, 2021)

My instructor made a point of telling me the two rules of helicopters. 1) Never fly higher than you would like to fall. 2) A helicopter is a machine that defies all laws of physics by continuing to fly. Still, I loved the flying. Just not all the BS that came with it.


----------



## T Bolt (May 20, 2021)

Here's a picture Karl posted a while back when we were discussing it. It's not the bird he crashed in but he said his looked pretty much like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2021)

It does have a Bunson burner in front so no great loss!


----------



## Bustedwing (May 20, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Here's a picture Karl posted a while back when we were discussing it. It's not the bird he crashed in but he said his looked pretty much like that.
> 
> View attachment 624044



OUCH !!! Hope he didn't get messed up too bad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> OUCH !!! Hope he didn't get messed up too bad !


No real injuries fortunately.

We climbed in pilot took off, didnt get very high or far, lost power and came down bit too fast, on hitting the ground was pitched over on its side.
We climbed out and waited for another helicopter to pick us up.


----------



## fastmongrel (May 21, 2021)

I was in a Wessex once and it was fascinating watching a bulkhead rivet rotating clockwise. There was another rivet that bounced up and down. I mentioned it to one of the crew and he said "don't worry" I was worried.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2021)

If the rivet was rotating clockwise on the OTHER side, that would have been really worrying....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (May 21, 2021)

Loose rivets, The company I worked for was converting an S-55 to an S-55T. It had so many loose rivets. Drilling them out was a PITA. Two man job, one guy inside grabbing the tail with vice grips, some one else drilling the head. I eventually got fired. A month into Forrest Fire season they crashed it !


----------



## Wildsau (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi, does the No Props GB need to be piloted? whoosssh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 13, 2021)

Wildsau said:


> Hi, does the No Props GB need to be piloted? whoosssh!


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildsau (Jul 13, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Well that doesn't help!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 13, 2021)

Wildsau said:


> Well that doesn't help!


In this case, did the pilot bail and it became pilotless?


----------



## Wildsau (Jul 13, 2021)

N4521U said:


> In this case, did the pilot bail and it became pilotless?


Ok perhaps I should clarify does a V2 of a V2 A-9 qualify? Sorry should have made that clearer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2021)

Is a ballistic missile an aircraft?


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 14, 2021)

Wildsau said:


> Well that doesn't help!


Why would it need to be piloted, assuming you mean you need to add pilot figures to your build? If you want to put one in then that cool but if not, well most kits you don't get pilots anyway. Just saying and maybe I'm missing the question!


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jul 14, 2021)

An 'aircraft' by defintion can incude rockets. Having said that I feel that the 'intent' of these builds is to represent the heroism and history of 'piloted" craft. My 2 cents and vote to amend the submission description to include pilots.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildsau (Jul 14, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> An 'aircraft' by defintion can incude rockets. Having said that I feel that the 'intent' of these builds is to represent the heroism and history of 'piloted" craft. My 2 cents and vote to amend the submission description to include pilots.


Yeah fair enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2021)

So my planned entries for this string of builds!
I had to plan ahead with so many needing custom decals!
*Plan is edited!!!!!!!!!!!!*
50..... Zombie
Engine Eddie Davidson VF-143 F4-B
51...... no props.
1. Yorktown F9F-8
X. VMFA-211 F-35B on board HMS QUEEN ELIZABETH, _if the kit ever gets here!_
_Which is supposed to be Sept 29 - Oct 8!* DID NOT HAPPEN*_
2. substituting FJ-4B from NAS Alameda.
52..... Heavies
Davidson B-17G
53..... Eastern Front
Lagg-3, Winter, on Skis???????
54..... PTO
Yorktown, Davidson SDB-3, *refund for first purchase but I finally Got a kit!!*
55..... MTO
Malta Davidson Mk.Vb
56..... T-Bolts
Davidson P-47 34 Sqn (the picture below in my siggy with the Spade on the rudder)
57..... Foreign Service
Dunno yet

So I have to live till June 3rd - 2023 I will be 80 GB 58 whatever it ma be......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 2, 2021)

I get so confused, I am 78, by these overlapping start end dates.
I just thought I wasted a month on a B-17!!!!!!!!!!!
Bwahahahaha!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## destrozas (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello friends and fellas, in all this time away from modeling I have had a quite big change in my life, I bought a house in which at the moment I have no place to set up the workshop, although in the reforms that we are starting to do yes that I will have my room for modeling, yesterday I received what will be the garden-tool shed, and there I will start to make my models, although I will not be fully operational, there will be things that I will not have at hand but that soon I will be active again. I hope to be ready for the next GB52 with the desire to catch the petliakov pe 2 series 205

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2021)

Welcome back Sergio


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2021)

Welcome back.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 23, 2021)

Welcome back Sergio. Come and enjoy any place you can.


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 23, 2021)

Happy to see you again here Sergio


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice to see you back.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2021)

Yes, good to see you again Sergio.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2021)

Good to see you back here Sergio.


----------



## Bustedwing (Oct 24, 2021)

House and garden shed are good places to start. Helps appease the War Dept ! Congrats !


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 26, 2021)

destrozas said:


> Hello friends and fellas, in all this time away from modeling I have had a quite big change in my life, I bought a house in which at the moment I have no place to set up the workshop, although in the reforms that we are starting to do yes that I will have my room for modeling, yesterday I received what will be the garden-tool shed, and there I will start to make my models, although I will not be fully operational, there will be things that I will not have at hand but that soon I will be active again. I hope to be ready for the next GB52 with the desire to catch the petliakov pe 2 series 205


That's great that other members are coming back. Welcome from Tehran, Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2021)

Sergio, the prodigal son returns........... good-on-yah!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2021)

Ah, Sergio, good to see back in the fold.....


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2021)

welcome back Sergio


----------



## Totalize (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome back Sergio.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2021)

I had a brief look inside the B-29 box and it looks that I may have done a brief start on it years ago before realizing the insanity of trying to wield this about the work-bench. It may have been just the front wheel well painted. I bought this kit in the '90s and its been shuffled around the house a bit so I'll give it a thorough go-over to make sure nothing slipped out before I commit.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2021)

.....or get committed. I'm thinking of scribing the panel lines as the kits are raised


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I had a brief look inside the B-29 box and it looks that I may have done a brief start on it years ago before realizing the insanity of trying to wield this about the work-bench. It may have been just the front wheel well painted. I bought this kit in the '90s and its been shuffled around the house a bit so I'll give it a thorough go-over to make sure nothing slipped out before I commit.


One wheel well painted..................................... 
You may have to delay starting by a week, or two so we can ketchup!!! 

And myownself GB54 will be a winter Lagg3, maybe on skis?!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 28, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I had a brief look inside the B-29 box and it looks that I may have done a brief start on it years ago before realizing the insanity of trying to wield this about the work-bench. It may have been just the front wheel well painted. I bought this kit in the '90s and its been shuffled around the house a bit so I'll give it a thorough go-over to make sure nothing slipped out before I commit.


I assume it's the old 1/48th Monogram. I built one long long ago. Think it's still up in the attic with the old B-36. Lots and lots of plastic!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 28, 2021)

Still up there after 24 years, looking a bit worse for ware though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2021)

such a shame though


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 28, 2021)

Yea, built them back when I was in highschool back around 1980 and have managed to keep them through 2 moves. They both use to look pretty good, but time has not been kind to them. Same as with me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2021)

There is a separate GB 52 thread....


----------



## Bustedwing (Oct 28, 2021)

Always wanted to build that B-36 kit, just about the coolest bomber ever built !!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 30, 2021)

GB57 my Russian Spitfire Mk-IX.
I know it;s early, but!
Going thru my stash of Stars. Don't have any with an Outline. Would the outline of the red stars have been Black, or a grey color? I'll have to have them, along with the 538 and serial. The tail flash is the big problem.....
Doing This one.......... a Clave dwg, one of our own!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)

Black ...





the source: 57 гиап (36 иап) ВВС КА - самолеты и эмблемы

And the Guards emblem ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)

What is more it is said the Spitfire had a yellow lightining along the fuselage . The arrow was removed quite soon ..





the profile source: as above.

And after removing ...





the source: the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> What is more it is said the Spitfire had a yellow lightining along the fuselage . The arrow was removed quite soon ..
> 
> And after removing ...
> 
> ...


Now THAT is Interesting................................
Food for thought!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Now THAT is Interesting................................
> Food for thought!



Yes it is ... here is an extract from A.L. Ivanov's memories ( published in 1974 ) who was a pilot and a squadron commander of the 57GIAP



> К тому же в заблуждение вводили собратьев по оружию и желтые стрелы, нарисованные вдоль фюзеляжа, которыми мы украсили свои «спитфайры», — отличительный знак полка. Были приняты срочные контрмеры — содрать с фюзеляжей традиционные «украшения».
> Вооружившись стамесками, отвертками, металлическими линейками, перочинными ножами и прочими острыми предметами, мы пошли в атаку на желтые стрелы. Скобяными работами мы были заняты все свободное время между вылетами, а потом, подкрашивали фюзеляж светло-серой краской, под цвет англичанина.



the translation ...

"In addition, the yellow arrows painted along the fuselage, with which we decorated our Spitfires - the distinctive sign of the regiment, were also misled by our fellow-in-arms. Urgent countermeasures were taken - to tear off traditional "decorations" from the fuselages. Armed with chisels, screwdrivers, metal rulers, penknives and other sharp objects, we launched an attack on the yellow arrows. We were busy with hardware work all our free time between sorties, and then, tinted the fuselage with light gray paint, in the color of an Englishman."

His book ...




the source; Скорость, маневр, огонь

And here is an enlarged shot of another Spitfire of the 57GIAP with the yellow lightening on the fuselage seen. The Spitfire V EN311 "White 529" was crashed before the marking was removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a question:



> August 1 to December 3, 2022 *GB 55 "Mediterranean Theatre"*
> 
> This Group Build is for aircraft serving in the MTO of WW2. The area includes Greece, Italy, Gibraltar North Africa, Sicily, Malta, Crete, and the Middle East.



Would Imperial Iranian Air Force, from late 1930's include / fit this GB as well?

Or as another alternative, Is any Plane of that time and place, with IIAF markings accepted?

However, the second one, seems more like a "What if" build ...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 30, 2021)

So this is what I've got so far for decals.
Thin black outlines on arrow and numbers are for clarity and will not be printed.
I'll just hand cut a mask for the "scratched off" arrow, ouch!!!!!!! Grey down first.
Some shadowing to do on the wreath of the badge!
Thanks for all your help. I think it will be interesting-er now.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)

Looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

Agreed with Wojtek.


----------



## bdefen (Nov 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Could a mod please sticky this thread, thanks.
> 
> Calls for input on the next batch of group builds have now closed and the resulting final schedule and theme descriptions are presented below. The sequence of the 8 themes was determined by a random selection, rather than by order of popularity, with the one exception being that the theme for GB 50 (Zombie Build) was placed first by popular demand.
> 
> ...


Would an Fw-189 operating in a reconnaissance group out of South Poland in 1944 qualify for GB 53 "WW2 Eastern Front"?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2021)

Of course. Why not?


----------



## bdefen (Nov 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Of course. Why not?


Thought it would, but wanted to make sure.
Thanks.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2022)

Question about the group build ending dates. 
I was looking at the dates of next few group builds and saw that the ending dates all fell on Saturdays. I thought we were going to have the ending dates be the first Sunday after the last day of the month not the Saturday, to give that whole weekend for last minute procrastinators like me time to finish up.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2022)

Good point. My bad. Deadlines will be the Sunday and I'll make sure that the reminders are clear. I think our record for meeting the scheduled end date is not very good and we tend to extend a week or two anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks Andy. I think this is another one that will be coming down to the wire


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Thanks Andy. I think this is another one that will be coming down to the wire


Wires are good.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2022)

Post #1 edited to show end dates on Sundays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Mar 10, 2022)

Can I enter one from the China-Burma-India theatre for GB57?

Either of these. The first P-51 is from the same squadron from the movie Empire of the Sun. Don't know if you guys remember that cool scene where the P-51's are bombing the airfield and internment camp and one does a fly by of Christian Bale when he was boy actor.












or dees one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2022)

Totalize said:


> Can I enter one from the China-Burma-India theatre for GB57?


GB57 has no constraints on which theatre a foreign-operated aircraft serves in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 1, 2022)

Looking ahead to the future, I'm stuck on this one:



Crimea_River said:


> May 1 to September 4, 2022 *GB 54 "Pacific Theatre 1937 to 1945"*
> 
> This Group Build is for any military aircraft of any nation involved in the Pacific Theatre of Operations between 1937 and the fall of Japan in 1945. The arena is large and can include the China/Burma/India (CBI) theatre, the Pacific and Indian Oceans, the Bering Sea, South Pacific, and SW Pacific areas. Land theatres and battles in the region (Dutch East Indies, New Guinea, Guadalcanal, Aleutian Islands, etc.) are also included.



The only plane I have that might fit is a Grumman Goose that I was planning to build as _Cutter's Goose_ from _Tales of the Gold Monkey_ from donkey's years ago. The Grumman Goose was used by the military. The _Goose_ is not strictly military, but Jake helps the US intelligence service by helping a female spy, and opposing the Japanese. The connection? Well, Jake Cutter was a Flying Tiger, and there are even a few scenes where the odd Zero attacks the _Goose_. 

Is that a stretch too far? Would it work for the GB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 7, 2022)

Works for me. The location and time frame fits even though its fictional. I did the Magnum P.I.. helicopter for group build 37 a while back. I think those two TV series were even produced by the same guy although I cant think of his name. Did the Black Sheep series too I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2022)

Frankly, I've stopped caring.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2022)

Just my 2¢. With Glenn's GB helo, there was no time frame or directive, basically a free for all with helicopters. GB 54 is clearly laid out. While I strongly encourage more to join the GBs, I think we should stick to the program. There are only four GBs left after the current one before we need to look at a new list. Perhaps one of those could contain fictitious aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 10, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> While I strongly encourage more to join the GBs, I think we should stick to the program.



Reporting in for GB 55 and GB 57.



fubar57 said:


> Perhaps one of those could contain fictitious aircraft.



Or any of X- series ??? Or very limited produced (any time frame, anywhere).

Or some Game-Based Flying objects (any thing that can fly).


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Or some Game-Based Flying objects (any thing that can fly).


Like chalk, erasers or even bricks?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 11, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Just my 2¢. With Glenn's GB helo, there was no time frame or directive, basically a free for all with helicopters. GB 54 is clearly laid out. While I strongly encourage more to join the GBs, I think we should stick to the program. There are only four GBs left after the current one before we need to look at a new list. Perhaps one of those could contain fictitious aircraft.


I stand corrected


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Like chalk, erasers or even bricks?


I'm thinking of Dragons, Gargoyles, Fairies, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 14, 2022)

A nice idea for GB 54 - Pacific Theatre:








Check the Hyperscale article.
Price will be ca. 35 Euro (haven't seen it in the hobby-stores yet).
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 13, 2022)

Not wanting to throw a curly and looking ahead to GB 57, a point of clarification please. Would an aircraft manufactured in one country and imported into a neutral country and put to use in home air defence during the WWII hostilities qualify for this GB?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2022)

Works for me 

 Vic Balshaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 14, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Not wanting to throw a curly and looking ahead to GB 57, a point of clarification please. Would an aircraft manufactured in one country and imported into a neutral country and put to use in home air defence during the WWII hostilities qualify for this GB?


According to what is written in the description, yes, it can be.

I will build one of these three:

Hawker Hart / Audax / Hind

Avro Anson

de Havilland DH.82 Tiger Moth

Any advises / info is greatly welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2022)

Dang, 55 and 57 are both Spits...........
just how many do I need...................
how did I end up buying so many!! I will never know

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 15, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Dang, 55 and 57 are both Spits...........
> just how many do I need...................
> how did I end up buying so many!! I will never know


I've seen some Avro / Hawkers built in other GBs ... But not remember to see the Tiger Moth ...

That would be my no. 1 for GB57.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Dang, 55 and 57 are both Spits...........
> just how many do I need...................
> how did I end up buying so many!! I will never know


Come on Mr. Bill, there's a Spit for every occasion don't you think? Dress her up in a different gown and take her out again.

Personally I feel the same for the Mustang and the Phantom.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> According to what is written in the description, yes, it can be.
> 
> I will build one of these three:
> 
> ...


Tiger Moth would be different for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 9, 2022)

Soooooo....

What's the plan for group builds 58 onwards? Should we not start planning so we can raid the stash/FLGS/internet for the next lot?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2022)

I had it on my radar to start this in January or February. We would need it for the beginning of May 2023 if I recall and it doesn't really take that long to get it organized.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 9, 2022)

I did the early call last time and was told the same, It is true, it's up and down pretty quick. Just think of subjects you might be interested and when it comes around, put them in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Nov 21, 2022)

I already have a sticky note with 9 possible ideas.


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2022)

I will try to join in. I have a French Maryland and a RAF Baltimore I want to build. Bought them when the model shop closed down. I have not completed a build since I got married in 2014. And that is to long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2022)

Yep, that's a long time married !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2022)

DBII said:


> I have not completed a build since I got married in 2014. And that is to long.


Amateur! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 24, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Amateur! 😉😆😂


Managed to stay single for 53 years. I had to get married. After her saying no for over 10 years, she said we are getting married or I will bury you in the back yard with the dogs. She made me an offer I could not resist.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2022)

DBII said:


> Managed to stay single for 53 years. I had to get married. After her saying no for over 10 years, she said we are getting married or I will bury you in the back yard with the dogs. She made me an offer I could not resist.


You did mean "could not Refuse"!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2022)

How many have GB57 ready to go?
I have abandoned my Russian intentions.
I'll be doing two again.......... I know i said never again.
But even James couldn't say never again!
In Foreign Service, an RAF P-51B and a USAAF Spitfire.
Find it difficult to wait...... don't have a B Mustang and so many Spits!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> But even James couldn't say never again!



However Chuck Norris could.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2022)

Wurger said:


> However Chuck Norris could.


And THAT was a good thing!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)

Yep ...


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> How many have GB57 ready to go?
> I have abandoned my Russian intentions.
> I'll be doing two again.......... I know i said never again.
> But even James couldn't say never again!
> ...


I’m already setting it up but this far out it can change a hundred times

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> You did mean "could not Refuse"!


Hate spell ✔️

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Nov 26, 2022)

I usually have a good idea 6-9 months out. The last one I needed for this cycle I got last spring. Heck, I have plans for the unannounced GBs coming up!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> I usually have a good idea 6-9 months out. The last one I needed for this cycle I got last spring. Heck, I have plans for the unannounced GBs coming up!!!


As do I, it’s somewhere in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

A quite classic modeller's stash ..


----------



## DBII (Nov 26, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> I usually have a good idea 6-9 months out. The last one I needed for this cycle I got last spring. Heck, I have plans for the unannounced GBs coming up!!!


I would like a F104, two F4s. And a flying wing with a cold.one to go please. 😎

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 26, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Yep, that's a long time married !!!


That is what she said...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2022)

That is one big stash, but at the other end of the spectrum, where do you display them all when built!


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 26, 2022)

Totally forgot about this one!!!


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2022)

DBII said:


> I would like a F104, two F4s. And a flying wing with a cold.one to go please. 😎


Ha ha ha, silly boy, NO MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2022)

You must know the secret of "living a lonnnnnnng life"
My stash consists of 2 48th Spit MkIX's, a cargo truck, 1 48th CH-34, 1 72nd Jenny, 1 72nd Zero, 1 72nd TBM! That's all Brother.
Oh for GB57, 48th Spit and P-51b....................
I have heard less than 1/4 of all kits produced get built!


----------



## DBII (Nov 26, 2022)

I also have a small stash, most of which my father has given me over the past few years. Guess this should go in show us your stash. I only have 9 including the HK B25 glass nose.monster.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2022)

Don's got more kits than my LHS.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> You must know the secret of "living a lonnnnnnng life"
> My stash consists of 2 48th Spit MkIX's, a cargo truck, 1 48th CH-34, 1 72nd Jenny, 1 72nd Zero, 1 72nd TBM! That's all Brother.
> Oh for GB57, 48th Spit and P-51b....................
> I have heard less than 1/4 of all kits produced get built!


It’s really my wife’s inheritance Bill. She’s really happy with it, er, yeah, well it’s been said I tell tall tales! That was a DOOZY!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Don's got more kits than my LHS.


Someone has to supply the LHS, that’s not me though!


----------



## Totalize (Nov 28, 2022)

I was going to join the Thunderbolt and Lightning GB but I am going to pass. I've done 2 this year and want to Build some Jets. Next up is the F-15E or the F-35 Lightning II in a Royal Canadian Airforce Scheme. We should be getting our first batch of a/c in 2025 I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 28, 2022)

It's a pity that the "Thunderbolts and Lightnings" theme ended up being limited to P-47s and 38's. It would have been interesting to see other takes on the titles, like the A-10, F-35, He70 "Blitz", etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 28, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> It's a pity that the "Thunderbolts and Lightnings" theme ended up being limited to P-47s and 38's. It would have been interesting to see other takes on the titles, like the A-10, F-35, He70 "Blitz", etc.


I'm interested in one called stormy weather, Open ended to include Thunderbolts and Lightening (P-38, P-47, Folgore, A-10 and F-35), Hurricanes and Tornado, Typhoons, Tempest, Including Euro fighter and Panava, Furies and Whirlwinds etc.... If it has a stormy feeling it's in....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> I'm interested in one called stormy weather, Open ended to include Thunderbolts and Lightening (P-38, P-47, Folgore, A-10 and F-35), Hurricanes and Tornado, Typhoons, Tempest, Including Euro fighter and Panava, Furies and Whirlwinds etc.... If it has a stormy feeling it's in....


Make the suggestion for the next grouping!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 28, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> I'm interested in one called stormy weather, Open ended to include Thunderbolts and Lightening (P-38, P-47, Folgore, A-10 and F-35), Hurricanes and Tornado, Typhoons, Tempest, Including Euro fighter and Panava, Furies and Whirlwinds etc.... If it has a stormy feeling it's in....


That would be good and so much to choose from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 29, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> I'm interested in one called stormy weather, Open ended to include Thunderbolts and Lightening (P-38, P-47, Folgore, A-10 and F-35), Hurricanes and Tornado, Typhoons, Tempest, Including Euro fighter and Panava, Furies and Whirlwinds etc.... If it has a stormy feeling it's in....


Oooh- and the Messerschmitt Taifun would qualify then!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2022)

Mainly28s said:


> Oooh- and the Messerschmitt Taifun would qualify then!


You could do This one!
It's at HARS here in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2022)

So would the Sturmvogel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

N4521U said:


> You could do This one!
> It's at HARS here in Australia.
> View attachment 696484


Nord 1002 Pingouin VH-OFS (c/n 285) painted in Luftwaffe markings








NORD 1002 PINGOUIN · The Encyclopedia of Aircraft David C. Eyre


The Nord 1002 Pingouin devolved from the Messerschmitt Bf 108 (which see). Following the invasion of France, a decision was made by the German RLM (State Ministry of Aviation) to transfer production to the SNCA de Nord facility at Les Mureaux to free up production facilities in Germany for...



aeropedia.com.au


----------

